# John Deere snowblower replacement belt?



## akser

Does anyone know the drive belt part number for a John Deere 322 (1984-ish?, Sears?) snowblower and where to buy a replacement belt?

The belt is about 5/8" wide, 34" long, 3/16" thick, and has a 'flat' cross-section with 6 continuous ridges running parallel to the belt edge. The ridges fit into matching slots in the drive pulley's.

All the belts I can find are more like V or sloping U type shapes with flat bottoms.


----------



## akser

Similar models might also be made by Jacobsen or Homelite, and maybe the model 320 has the same part as the model 322.


----------



## akser

So the John Deere (JD) / Jacobsen (JA) / Homelite / Atlas / Snow Chief (SC) snow throwers all seemed to use the same types of belts, but different lengths.

Any suggestions for a part number for a 34" belt?


----------



## nnyparts.com

Hi akser...if it is a JD 322 snow thrower, John Deere says PT9483 POLY-V, J-SECTION as the belt number and description. Hope that helps


----------



## akser

Thanks, it is a JD 322 snow thrower. However googling that part number yields no hits which makes me think it is obsolete. 

Also thanks for the specification. That really helps and maybe I can find a suitable belt with that info. Googling shows me that J-section belts have 2.34mm pitch (distance between ribs), ribs are 1.8mm high (deep?), and the belts are 3.5mm or 3.9mm thick. The current belt is closer to 4.7mm thick. But a J-section belt would definitely fit. In which case I am looking for a 340J6 (imperial) or 6PJ864 (metric).


----------



## akser

nnyparts.com...your info solved my problem. I need a 340J6 belt. This is the same as (or very close to) the Toro 55-9300 belt for a Toro CCR2000 snow thrower and other similar snow throwers. Replacement belts are Stens ST-265-478 (#265478) or Oregon 55-9300. Thanks very much.


----------



## nnyparts.com

Glad it helped...we carry that belt for 11.79, lists for 13.46. Good luck in the snow...were getting a lot of blowing and drifting snow this morning.


----------



## Partslady

PT9483 is the John Deere for the belt on a snowthrower which is manufactured by Murray/Noma a toro part number 55-9300 will work


----------

